# Essay 5: You have to be fucking ruthless to make it in the normie world



## DaRealSixpence (Apr 11, 2022)

To make it in the normie world as a sub 7 you have to be fucking ruthless 

The only difference between the rotter on here and the normies who get paid and laid...is that they are ruthless. By that I mean:

-They see themselves and the world in total reality. Ie a normie curry knows he's inferior in the dating/social markey and whitemaxxes as much as he can. He doesn't talk about it, complain about it or write about it...he just does it out of pure imperative and DESPARATION. A normie manlet who gets girls knows he's handicapped, and either roidmaxxes or jestermaxxes


-they know what they want, and they truly don't give a fuck about what anyone thinks. Most of you guys are in the clouds about what you want...you larp that you want validation, you pretend that you want stacey pussy when reality is you have no chance... you have not sat down as an actual adult and asked yourself WHAT THE FUCK WILL TAKE THE PAIN AWAY FROM YOUR LIFE...WHAT LIFE CAN YOU REALISTICALLY BUILD THAT WILL KEEP YOU FROM BLOWING YOUR BRAINS OUT IN 5 YEARS.

Expanding on this second point...a lot of you make no effort because you say 'it won't be worth it anyway'... as if being a sub 7 with a mediocre girlfriend is worse than being a sub 7 rotter on .org wasting his potential.... 

THIS IS PURE DELUSION.

That normie guys life is 100× better than yours. Muh betabux.

He has access to more social circle, an actual real life pussy, not being alone on his computer most of his life...meets more people so has a better grasp of objective reality (instead of many on here having a very limited view).

If you totally maxxed yourself out over the next 3 years, sure your life might be 1/50th of chads life but it would be atleast 30x better than your current life.

There is on other option...if you do not do it you are an idiot

Most of you guys lack the courage and ruthlessness of people with high tier normie and above lives....and you can't stand the reality of your situation so you spend large amounts of time in escape.

If you truly saw reality at every moment, felt the pain, you would come up with something to change it 

Man's WILL is the most powerful thing he has....but the will is only exercised in desperation. 

A man's will is where his creative, spontaneous force comes from.. 

Your will as a man only comes to you when you have totally detached from meaningless comforts in the world.

When you have refused to escape, you will feel a panic within...you will literally feel like an animal that is vulnerable and in danger of being mauled.

You will realise there is no other place to run...you will be absolutely doomed unless you do something.

This is WILL. This is the only thing you've got in this world.

Most modern men have zero will due to a comfort filled society and being feminized and discouraged from using their will from a young age.. 
They are taught to pretend it's ok to get no pussy or respect...to be a slave to feminism or societal conditioning 

You have to create the conditions for your will to come out and completely take over your life.

YOUR LIFE SHOULD PRIMARILY BE AN EXPRESSION OF YOUR WILL...IT SHOULDN'T BE ABOUT 'WHAT WAS THIS GUY GIVEN AT BIRTH BY WAY OF MONEY OR GENETICS'

It should be about 'WHAT DRASTIC SHIT DID THIS GUY DO ABOUT HIS SHIT SITUATION THAT EITHER MADE HIS LIFE A COMPLETE CATASTROPHE, OR AN UNBELIEVABLE SUCCESS'

That is the true nature of men...daringness, willing to risk it all....WILLING TO DIE YOUNG....

BECAUSE ALL OF YOU KNOW DEEP DOWN THAT A LIFE WITHOUT POWER IS WORSE THAN DEATH.


----------



## ROTTING (Apr 11, 2022)

How do I find the will to go ER FBIcels? 
[ISPOILER]In Minecraft obviously[/ISPOILER]


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Apr 11, 2022)

ROTTING said:


> How do I find the will to go ER FBIcels?
> [ISPOILER]In Minecraft obviously[/ISPOILER]


Don't go ER 

That is just a waste of energy 

Accept you will never be a Chad and work hard for that crumb of pussy you might get every month....IF YOURE LUCKY 

Its surely better than your life now


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Apr 11, 2022)

Hey guys could I get some feedback on this particular essay?
Did people actually resonate with it or did it just seem like I was typing some obscure shit that didn't really apply to many people?
@BlindMaxxer @Blackpilled1027 @KeepGrinding @thecel @heightface @ROTTING @Chadethnic101 and anyone else who read

be as honest as you can, it helps my future essays.


----------



## Gerardwayfan (Apr 11, 2022)

over for high inhib cels


----------



## fauxfox (Apr 11, 2022)

Honestly I'd say most normies are subconsciously aware of their shortcomings but don't understand them to the extent you describe.
A lot of the actions they take to make up for their shortcomings are subconscious and not fully thought out. For example. a manlet looksmaxxer would buy lifts and use them everywhere wheras a manlet normie will subconsciously realize a certain pair of shoes they own makes them a bit taller so they prefer those. Most people are not ruthless, or at least not purposefully

I agree with the betabux being better than rotting but those aren't the only two options. Betabuxxing is it's own kind of misery just like rotting is it's own kind of misery, betabuxxing is superior bc you get to fulfill your biological prerogative and reproduce. But it's entirely possible for slightly above average dudes from here to have loving relationships.

Regarding being ruthless, my parents are great people and raised me to be outwardly nice. Even though I'm not alrifht in the head it's hard not to smile and act nice around people. I'm trying to break the conditioning bc every time I act nice I immediately regret it and think people will view me as lesser/subservient. People will subconsciously take advantage of the weak, it's human nature. That's why I'm trying to low inhibitionmax, having a low inhibition is one of the best traits possible.


----------



## Gerardwayfan (Apr 11, 2022)

fauxfox said:


> Honestly I'd say most normies are subconsciously aware of their shortcomings but don't understand them to the extent you describe.
> A lot of the actions they take to make up for their shortcomings are subconscious and not fully thought out. For example. a manlet looksmaxxer would buy lifts and use them everywhere wheras a manlet normie will subconsciously realize a certain pair of shoes they own makes them a bit taller so they prefer those. Most people are not ruthless, or at least not purposefully
> 
> I agree with the betabux being better than rotting but those aren't the only two options. Betabuxxing is it's own kind of misery just like rotting is it's own kind of misery, betabuxxing is superior bc you get to fulfill your biological prerogative and reproduce. But it's entirely possible for slightly above average dudes from here to have loving relationships.
> ...


The education of "niceness" that many parents that have grown up during the 70s/80s has been imparted to me as well, especially at school where every teacher was a female and all they taught about was sitting still, smile, be educated, do not offend and not respond to offenses, and, more importantly, to just sit there and listen to what they have to say and do what they have to say. This latter point is critical imho, because once you break off from the school and university system you are left with no one that tells you what to do, while promising success (in school if you obey the teachers tell you that you'll go far, at work if u obey u arent promised any success, just a standard salary), you dont know what to do anymore, especially if u havent chosen a STEM field. Many normies nowadays, me included, when they go out they dont know what to chase, nor how to pursue something valuable, they think that by idling in a spot while smiling nicely one day their niceness will be rewarded, when instead they are just wasting their youth. Most people only know how to bow their heads, not how to fight back.

Even the Internet has evolved in a way thats complimentary with the general attitude of young men and men in their 30s, 15 years ago if you didnt know what to look for the Google searchbar was useless to you, while today, open whichever electronic device you have and a wide array of possibilities are served to you, but they might not be what you are truly interested in.


----------



## fauxfox (Apr 11, 2022)

Gerardwayfan said:


> The education of "niceness" that many parents that have grown up during the 70s/80s has been imparted to me as well, especially at school where every teacher was a female and all they taught about was sitting still, smile, be educated, do not offend and not respond to offenses, and, more importantly, to just sit there and listen to what they have to say and do what they have to say. This latter point is critical imho, because once you break off from the school and university system you are left with no one that tells you what to do, while promising success (in school if you obey the teachers tell you that you'll go far, at work if u obey u arent promised any success, just a standard salary), you dont know what to do anymore, especially if u havent chosen a STEM field. Many normies nowadays, me included, when they go out they dont know what to chase, nor how to pursue something valuable, they think that by idling in a spot while smiling nicely one day their niceness will be rewarded, when instead they are just wasting their youth. Most people only know how to bow their heads, not how to fight back.


Lot's of kids aren't taught that "niceness" nowadays, I'm 21 and the son of African immigrants so they definetly instilled that oldschool niceness into me. But lots of kids I knew had parents who were ambivalent, lots of parents in the US are shitty and just ignore them. Leads to either extreme low inhib tendencies or locking themselves in their room constantly being online/playing video games, both extremes are bad, although the latter is better.

Yeah I'm in STEM, specifically CS. Currently getting my degree but when I graduate I will do 1.5-2 years at my first company just for the experience, then job hop after that. People I talk to in this field recommend job hopping for salary bumps every year.
Also my goal is to work remote when I can, fuck commuting and office culture, fuck all the money wasted on that shit.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Apr 11, 2022)

Enjoyed the essay

Basically don't have a defeatist attitude like most on this site

Do the best you can and hit your personal ceiling in life

I think one thing people including me are trying to find fully in life is our purpose, maybe it's front of me and I'm oblivious I don't know
Hopefully one day I will find it and realise


----------



## Deleted member 18301 (Apr 11, 2022)

Just be yourself bro


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Apr 11, 2022)

Dnrd, just enjoy life


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Apr 11, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Enjoyed the essay
> 
> Basically don't have a defeatist attitude like most on this site
> 
> ...


From what I've learned about purpose,

Don't try to search for it too much in the external world...a lot of stuff today in the world is corrupted.

Just try to make yourself happy- have the physique/looks that you want, make the money you want, try to get the sex you want (very hard for most men).

If along the way you find something you really like to do, that's a bonus.

But if you become competent enough to get your needs met, it means you would have got to know yourself and have the discipline to take action no matter what, which is a the most important thing for a man.


----------



## oldcelloser (Apr 11, 2022)

slasher31 said:


> Just be yourself bro


its over buddy boio..... syria


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Apr 11, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> From what I've learned about purpose,
> 
> Don't try to search for it too much in the external world...a lot of stuff today in the world is corrupted.
> 
> ...


Very good reasoning bro

Close to the physique I want and working on moneymaxxing- sometimes purpose can be something you can make money from
Like I don't personally eventually have to work for anyone and be free
Sex- yes again it's practice, improving game, hopefully getting lean and good physique makes shit easier

Overall I'm optimistic of my life
However I do find myself very bored when I don't have work or social things planned
Either I need to learn something new thru books, or have a bigger social circle which is tough in later 20's
Traveling is something I will do too

Overall I feel everything is slowly coming together


----------



## Deleted member 17308 (Apr 11, 2022)

Keep writing essays


----------



## KeepGrinding (Apr 11, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> To make it in the normie world as a sub 7 you have to be fucking ruthless
> 
> The only difference between the rotter on here and the normies who get paid and laid...is that they are ruthless. By that I mean:
> 
> ...


I liked it, but it sounds like you are egoistical and live just to accomplish your goals at the expense of others. 
We all are egoists to some degree, but just living for my desires never really gave me true happiness in life, like you said in one of your earlier essays, I want to help people as much as I can, that gives me joy. 

The latter part of your essay kinda turned to cringe. [ISPOILER]dead give away that you are Indian. [/ISPOILER]

Moving and building up "momentum" in life is what helps most men out of depression, you are right. 
That's why most guys are so depressed here, just wallowing in self-pity isn't gonna help you. Nobody REALLY cares about you and your life, once you understand that you have some sense of urgency in your life, which is probably what you meant.


Depression won't fade until you start taking action, if you need to "feel like it" you will never change your life.


----------



## Gerardwayfan (Apr 11, 2022)

KeepGrinding said:


> I liked it, but it sounds like you are egoistical and live just to accomplish your goals at the expense of others.
> We all are egoists to some degree, but just living for my desires never really gave me true happiness in life, like you said in one of your earlier essays, I want to help people as much as I can, that gives me joy.
> 
> The latter part of your essay kinda turned to cringe. [ISPOILER]dead give away that you are Indian. [/ISPOILER]
> ...


yea the caps lock part kinda cringe, op sounding like a spiritual curry die young live fast lil peep boyo


----------



## BlindMaxxer (Apr 11, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> Hey guys could I get some feedback on this particular essay?
> Did people actually resonate with it or did it just seem like I was typing some obscure shit that didn't really apply to many people?
> @BlindMaxxer @Blackpilled1027 @KeepGrinding @thecel @heightface @ROTTING @Chadethnic101 and anyone else who read
> 
> be as honest as you can, it helps my future essays.


i mean i can only agree w you on all the points and a lot of it resonates w me a lot. high iq thread


----------



## looksmaxxed (Apr 11, 2022)

>normie

>lives in total reality

please kys op


----------



## Deleted member 18808 (Apr 11, 2022)

I agree with you OP. Life is so fucking painful. It's why I'm miserable and constantly trying to live a life that isn't absolutely painful every waking moment of the day.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Apr 11, 2022)

KeepGrinding said:


> I liked it, but it sounds like you are egoistical and live just to accomplish your goals at the expense of others.
> We all are egoists to some degree, but just living for my desires never really gave me true happiness in life, like you said in one of your earlier essays, I want to help people as much as I can, that gives me joy.
> 
> The latter part of your essay kinda turned to cringe. [ISPOILER]dead give away that you are Indian. [/ISPOILER]
> ...


You need to help yourself before helping others

I know for a fact I'm not where I want to be, so I'm not in the situation to help others yet

When I am content with myself then I can look to attain joy by helping others

Imagine giving others tips and secrets you haven't beared the benefits of and they surpass everything you are doing while you still haven't made it

All humans are like this typically. OP is just at the stage where he is still working on himself most likely


----------



## Chowdog (Apr 11, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## forevergymcelling (Apr 11, 2022)

I'm the most ruthless and ferocious morpher that has ever walked this earth


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Apr 11, 2022)

forevergymcelling said:


> I'm the most ruthless and ferocious morpher that has ever walked this earth


When I'm neckmaxxing I cannot get your Chad friend mogging everybody out my mind jfl, I need to mog him

Ruthless.


----------



## KeepGrinding (Apr 11, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> You need to help yourself before helping others
> 
> I know for a fact I'm not where I want to be, so I'm not in the situation to help others yet
> 
> ...


Life is not just black or white, there are nuances to it. You might be gymmaxxed, or fightmaxxed already, while you lack in the profession or money aspect of your life.

I try to help newbies at the gym when they are struggling or about to snap their shit up.
I try to help others by doing small stuff, like explaining something when people need help at uni stuff, opening doors, talking to people, and just being cheerful even when I don't feel like it. You never know, your smile could brighten up their day, especially if you are good-looking 

Small gestures can have a huge impact.

I don't care about other people outperforming me (unless they are actively trying to screw me over or are competitors), it's their life if I help them on the way they are more likely to help me out, if they are genuine it will come back to me.

Everyone is born with different talents, some people are incredibly smart and no matter what you do you will never be at their level, it's the same with looks, you will never catch up to a Chad in terms of looks, but you can gain some ground and improve to some degree and make up for it in other aspects of your life.


----------



## TITUS (Apr 11, 2022)

"WHAT LIFE CAN YOU REALISTICALLY BUILD THAT WILL KEEP YOU FROM BLOWING YOUR BRAINS OUT IN 5 YEARS."
None, nothing is good enough for us, we can get no satisfaction in life, just look at Amnesia.


----------



## Deleted member 18808 (Apr 13, 2022)

Nigga ur just motivating me to become an NT normie. 

Nah fuck that. Fuck social circle. Fuck competing with normies. I'm getting bimax, roiding with pyralutamide and AR degrader, getting voice deepening surgery, covering myself in tattoos, then we can start talking about fighting normies to get some used up dumb whore beckies attention. 

Stacy simping for me or DEATH. Fuck being a normie and competing in their gay games and saying "I'm happy finally" then some giga mogger roidhead Chad enters and cucks everyone. Fuck that.


----------



## Ethniframementalcel (Apr 14, 2022)

I mean you have some good valid points but tbh imagine being seen in public with a sub-8 chick....couldn't be me. I'd rather be alone, so at least I could have a chance at approaching a 8+ and getting her instead of being stuck to a ball and chain uggo or fatty or mediocre/average chick and staring at the hottie across the room and can't do anything about it.

With career etc tho ur absolutely right, you gotta be ruthless, and even with women, but you gotta aim high.

5's 6's and 7's are for pathetic cucks and beta buxxers.


----------



## KAMII (Apr 14, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> To make it in the normie world as a sub 7 you have to be fucking ruthless
> 
> The only difference between the rotter on here and the normies who get paid and laid...is that they are ruthless. By that I mean:
> 
> ...


its not that hard nigga hella ugly niggas got bitches while u overanalyze it like a dumbass nigga
victim mentality u think like a female weak ass nigga
learn to spit game
or cry like a little bitch on a forum about ur looks
u niggas are so retarded its annoying
yeah nigga ur so retarded u get no pussy thats the real reason its not cause ur a "normie"
this shit is so dumb why do u have to be so retarded
ur so retarded U make shit up nigga what in the fuck are u talking about

have u never been in a real life interaction or some shit
ur parents should really take u off the internet nigga u dont deserve internet this shit made u retarded ass fuck clearly
get off the web right now nigga dumb ass nigga

nigga u are so dumb holy shit i hope u decide to kill your self one day because u are so retarded
do u have schizophrenia or someshit how the fuck do u come down to these conclusions bro

and these niggas agree with u


----------



## chadison (Apr 14, 2022)

Solid post. Dont let the negative comments discourage your exploration of philosophy and desire to understand the dynamics by which the game of life is guided by, OP. I have realized that I would rather know the truth, than be deluded from it due to possessing privilege that prevented me from seeing it. I may only be an average man, but at least I see the game the way it is. I can say for certain that I am free.


----------



## Deleted member 17763 (Apr 14, 2022)

Good post


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Apr 18, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> To make it in the normie world as a sub 7 you have to be fucking ruthless
> 
> The only difference between the rotter on here and the normies who get paid and laid...is that they are ruthless. By that I mean:
> 
> ...


Sick think man. The will to power. 

Much of the forum are sub 20 year old that re feminized or killed internally at a young age and have resorted to an unproductive form of nihilism almost a doomer vibe. 

I don't think people understand like you'd aid in the final paragraphs of the essay that taking in masculine, giving is feminine. Expecting to receive a Stacy and daydreing about it is as feminine as it gets. You want a Stacy you take a Stacy. Thats how men always worked. Men conquered. This need for conquest and the urgency that comes from looking at life through the lens of non coping and wasted potential is how the world was built. 

There is no matriarchal society that we know because they fucking perished. The way of thinking on here about being taken by a Stacy is nothing more than the absolute decimation of the western world. 


WAKE UP! YOURE BEING USED AND DISPOSED! WAKE UP! 

*USE YOUR WILL THATS BEEN TAKEN FROM YOU THROUGH PROGRAMMING YOUR MIND THROUGH THE ENDLESS UNASKED SLURRY OF NEWS, ENTERTAINMENT, GOSSIP, NEGATIVITY, WAR, BRAIN NUMBING REELS, UNQUESTIONABLE COMPLIANCE EXPECTED TO NON SENSICAL SCIENCE LIKE MASKING, INFIGHTING AND DEGENERATE SOCIAL ENGINEERING FEED THAT MAKES YOU AN ALGORITHM, A BATTERY THAT FEEDS THE SYSTEM. 

DONT BELIEVE ME? GO TO YOUR INSTAGR AND CHECK YOUR AD INTERESTS. SEE IF YOU CAN DELETE THAT SHIT. WOULD IT BE BETTER FINANCIALLY TO KEEP YOU A SLAVE CONSUMING AYIT THAT YOU DIDNT NEED TO NUMB THE PAIN OF NOT HAVING SHIT YOU NEVER NEEDED BUT YOU THOUGHT YOU DID. IF YOU DONT GIVE A SHIT, WHY SHOULD THEY? *


----------



## Crusile (Apr 20, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> To make it in the normie world as a sub 7 you have to be fucking ruthless
> 
> The only difference between the rotter on here and the normies who get paid and laid...is that they are ruthless. By that I mean:
> 
> ...


Wow literally retarded


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Apr 20, 2022)

Crusile said:


> Wow literally retarded


Go make your own thread and contribute something that many people resonate with, you nothing.


----------



## Unmoggablegingercel (May 1, 2022)

very profound and insightful


----------



## reptiles (Jun 13, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> To make it in the normie world as a sub 7 you have to be fucking ruthless
> 
> The only difference between the rotter on here and the normies who get paid and laid...is that they are ruthless. By that I mean:
> 
> ...




Can you even white max as a curry like i would live to know if there are surgeries curries can get to transition there skulls from deathnic to white. 


@enchanted_elixir is this possible?


----------



## galego123 (Jun 13, 2022)

unban him jewish administration @PapiMew @Gargantuan


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Jun 13, 2022)

reptiles said:


> Can you even white max as a curry like i would live to know if there are surgeries curries can get to transition there skulls from deathnic to white.
> 
> 
> @enchanted_elixir is this possible?


You need white bones, which I doubt you have. You'll need legitimate total bone reconstruction + skin lightening to do so.


----------



## reptiles (Jun 14, 2022)

enchanted_elixir said:


> You need white bones, which I doubt you have. You'll need legitimate total bone reconstruction + skin lightening to do so.



Wtf is whife bones?


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Jun 14, 2022)

reptiles said:


> Wtf is whife bones?


You need the bone structure of a white person.


----------



## reptiles (Jun 14, 2022)

enchanted_elixir said:


> You need the bone structure of a white person.




What are the differences though between curries and whites even if they are completely different


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Jun 14, 2022)

reptiles said:


> What are the differences though between curries and whites even if they are completely different


Bone structure is one of them.
I don't feel like making a list right now.


----------



## reptiles (Jun 14, 2022)

enchanted_elixir said:


> Bone structure is one of them.
> I don't feel like making a list right now.





Yeah but i want to know them trait by trait i suck at naming the differences


----------



## EdouardManlet (Jun 23, 2022)

fauxfox said:


> Honestly I'd say most normies are subconsciously aware of their shortcomings but don't understand them to the extent you describe.
> A lot of the actions they take to make up for their shortcomings are subconscious and not fully thought out. For example. a manlet looksmaxxer would buy lifts and use them everywhere wheras a manlet normie will subconsciously realize a certain pair of shoes they own makes them a bit taller so they prefer those. Most people are not ruthless, or at least not purposefully
> 
> I agree with the betabux being better than rotting but those aren't the only two options. Betabuxxing is it's own kind of misery just like rotting is it's own kind of misery, betabuxxing is superior bc you get to fulfill your biological prerogative and reproduce. But it's entirely possible for slightly above average dudes from here to have loving relationships.
> ...


Last paragraph is great advice tbh


----------

